# Was braucht man für Parallels Desktop 6 (Mac), wie funktioniert es?



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2011)

*Was braucht man für Parallels Desktop 6 (Mac), wie funktioniert es?*

Kennt sich damit einer aus? mein Bruder hat einen Mac, jetzt haben Bekannte vom ihm das Programm Parellels empfohlen, um Windows-Programme mit dem Mac nutzen zu können. Da mein Bruder unter anderem eine Windows-Office-Lizenz hat, die er gern dort verwenden würde, und auch durch seine Arbeit (Arzt mit Forschungsprojekten) oft Anwendungen hat, die es nur für Windows gibt, hat er sich das Tool gekauft. Leider hat er (und ich) keinen blassen Schimme, wie das geht. Ich kann ihm auch nur per mail oder telefonisch helfen.  

Beim einrichten / INstallieren hat er wohl drei Optionen, zwei scheinen eine Windows-CD zu verlangen, die hat er nicht, das Dritte läuft unter dem Stichwort "virtuelle Maschine", da muss er aber wohl bereits irgendwas instaliert haben - hatda jemand einen leicht vertsäöndlichen Guide, also WIRKLICH leicht verständlich, quasi für Leute, die reine User sind und so was wie "STRG+C ist = kopieren" für Fachwissen halten


----------



## joel3214 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was braucht man für Parallels Desktop 6 (Mac), wie funktioniert es?*

Das Prog ist einfach eine Virtueller Computer einfach gesagt.
MAC OX läuft und virtuell ein 2er PC mit Win.
Dort kann man dann normale win Programme installieren.

Es lassen sich nicht einfach win Programme auf dem Mac OS installieren dar durch.
Sondern ein komplettes Win.
Das heißt er braucht eine Win Instalations CD.
Um ihm besser helfen zu können gibt es ein super Programm was ihr nutzen könnt 
TeamViewer - kostenlose Fernwartung und Remote Desktop Sharing per Internet
Kostenlos, Super sicher und einfach zu bedienen.


Eine Anleitung habe ich jetzt nicht (Programm nicht vorhanden).
Aber hier kannst du mal lesen was eine Virtuelle Maschine macht:
Virtuelle Maschine

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen bzw. aufklären.
Irgendwie weiß ich nicht wie man das am besten erklärt 
MfG


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was braucht man für Parallels Desktop 6 (Mac), wie funktioniert es?*

O.k, das heisst er MUSS quasi mit dem Tool dann ein Windows installieren, braucht dazu dann auch einen Produktkey für windows usw? 


Das hatte ich vermutet, aber er wollte das nicht glauben, da er sich nicht vorstellen konnte, dass das nötig sei, aber zB bei amazon in Kundenmeinungen oder von seinen Bekannten nie erwähnt wurde, dass man noch eine Windows-Lizenz braucht. Ich selber hab ihm gesagt, dass die Leute vermutlich das schon vorher wussten - in ner Meinung zu einem Computerspiel steht ja auch nicht extra drin "allerdings musste ich für das Spiel zeurst noch einen PC kaufen"   Oder dass für den typischen Apple-user die 80-90€ für ne windowslizenz Peanuts sind


----------



## joel3214 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was braucht man für Parallels Desktop 6 (Mac), wie funktioniert es?*

jo genau so


----------

